# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 42)



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Can you explain how you hunt/look for materials, If you have an unusual way of acquiring materials for your projects, (besides online)...








*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the Sawdust Engineer and the Hardwood Enthusiast...


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2017)

I hunt with my rifle or shotgun and I look for materials with my eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't know that my method is any different than most people here. I'm always looking at downed trees on the curbs and along the road. I look around at every business I go to for pallets and shipping containers by the dumpsters and on loading docks of them. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2017)

I am constantly looking for wood, it's an obsession! But the biggest thing that I try and tell new and old wood workers alike is that wood is everywhere and it's FREE! You just have to look, and be willing to work for it sometimes. I cant walk past a firewood stash and not look for something to turn. I am constantly looking at pallets and i find a lot of cool boards in them. If I hear a chainsaw running a few blocks away I always go and check it out. Cabinet shops always have scraps that they are willing to get rid of, especially to a crafts person or hobbyist. How about the mill rippings that I posted about, all free, just haul away and sort through them, then cut the rest up for firewood and give it away, just had to do a little work. My garage is packed with my woodstash, all free! I just had to put in the sweat equity and chainsaw mill it up, sticker, stack and dry. You never know where wood will turn up and what you may find, you just have to look!
And remember...............IT'S ALL FREEEEE!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 15, 2017)

I find a lot of wood by pure accident here on the ranch, but have learned a few things that have been very beneficial to finding trees to my liking easier.
A lot of times similar trees will grow in bunches, so basically if you find one tree that you like then take a look around that area a bit more and you may find more of the same.
Whether it's burls, big cedars or nice straight pines with 15-20 of clear wood, they are found in groups a lot of times.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 15, 2017)

While traveling, I ask about available wood...After a tour of the Widow Jane Distillery in Brooklyn, NY, I asked about and recieved a used barrel stave. The distiller received a new pen in the mail shortly after.

Last year, we stayed at the Lizzie Borden Bed & Breakfast in Fall River, Mass. as part of an anniversary trip. At the end of our stay, I asked for and received some pieces of wood from the original house.

My wife is getting used to my requests!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2017)

i just go into backyard- find wood I forgot I had....

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ray D (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm with @Tclem, always looking for wood while hunting or scouting. Most of my friends know I enjoy woodworking so they tend to keep an eye out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2017)

I made pens for a bunch of people when I first started turning and I donate finished items to a few local charity events... seems like those two things have people seeking me out at times when they have wood. The walnut I posted yesterday and today was from a guy who called me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 15, 2017)

I just look around when I visit my friends woodshop. When they are not looking I load the truck.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I go to Wood Barter! Send a PayPal!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2017)

CWS said:


> I just look around when I visit my friends woodshop. When they are not looking I load the truck.



Are you going to visit @Schroedc?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2017)

A many a times a lost log has found its way into my suitcase...you should see the look on TSA when they do a random bag check

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Oct 15, 2017)

When I first started turning, thought I had to get blanks online. Soon realized that I could make my own and learned that the local city dump would let me take select pieces home.... and they would load’em if needed! ( also helps to be a Doc in a small town).
Nowadays the tree “finds” me. “ I heard from so’n so that you want this kind of tree.....& that you’ll come get it”. Hint— don’t say no.
As it stands now, I have more than I’ll likely ever use. Maybe look into selling blanks in the future. Still have a couple trees (big skeets to get)— just finished sharpening chains gittin ready.
Other than that, I’d say just keep your eyes/ears open. When trees come down, folks always appreciate “free” help—- and the word really gets around especially if you give a keepsake in return.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 15, 2017)

I just go walking in the woods. I own 42 acres of trees I only cut dead or dying trees. Sometimes neighbors give them to me. Like tomorrow, for example, I plan to cut some dead or dying hemlock to mill into lumber to finish my turning,whittling,carving room upstairs in my workshop. A few weeks ago it was a blown down maple

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Are you going to visit @Schroedc?


Haven't yet but I was thinking about your curly camphor and may be worth giving your shop a visit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 16, 2017)

Dead hemlock. About 2000 bd.ft.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2017)

Like Greg, I always keep my head on a swivel when I'm out and about. It has been years since I bought wood of any kind at retail....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 16, 2017)

One tree. 2000ft

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 24, 2017)

Last log.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice looking logs Ralph. Looks like you have the same model plastic John Deere that I have.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 24, 2017)

CWS said:


> Nice looking logs Ralph. Looks like you have the same model plastic John Deere that I have.


One would think John Deere would not use plastic! A limb fell and poked a hole in the hood. Within a couple of years it vibrated apart. A new one? $2000 or more. Will do without


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> One would think John Deere would not use plastic! A limb fell and poked a hole in the hood. Within a couple of years it vibrated apart. A new one? $2000 or more. Will do without


i had a limb fall on mine and feel the way.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 24, 2017)

Lumber from one tree. Enough to complete my whittling, carving, turning workshop room. Let it dry through the winter and use it in the spring or summer.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, what a great looking pile of lumber!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Know how you guys feel with the hoods on green tractors. Have a 2001 JD 5105, plastic side panel on the radiator broke, 18" x 24" little stamped mesh metal panel 8" x 18" - it was $165. Son works for John Deere in ND, asked him if he could get it any cheaper. Said time I paid shipping on it to him, and then down here, I wouldn't save enough to make it worth the hassle. And, as grumpy as Deere gets about selling outside the dealer's territory he didn't want to listen to them bitch. Said they sold someone a part 120 miles away and you'd have thought the world was coming to an end. 

Hood on mine is fiberglass, someone ran into something with it before I bought it, hole in right front corner of the hood about 3"x3" where it ripped a chunk out. $800 for the hood last time I looked. Thought about picking up a fiberglass repair kit and fixing it, but they'll want $250 - $300 for enough paint to paint the hood.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2017)

Can't believe I missed this question.

Lately I've been picking up pieces of vintage furniture that's beyond salvage and reclaiming the wood. Just bought six mission style chairs (of course none of them match) for 2.00 each and took them apart for the old quarter sawn white oak. Not long ago too apart a dresser for the solid birds eye maple top and drawer fronts that was from the late 1800's. Did buy one chair I was going to take apart until I saw the Stickley label, that one I'll try to use period lumber to fix the two broken legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

I'm reaching waaaay back.....
@Bob Ireland


----------

